# Darts



## Modelmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

As an avid dart player, I had to make a set for myself

Here is a set of darts made out of Black Walnut


----------



## Tanner (Apr 6, 2008)

That's a great idea.    You did a very nice job!  I lived in Palatine back in 87 - 89.  I lived near Rand and Dundee.  My nephew played baseball and basketball for the Palatine Pirates until he was a junior.  I think they moved in 98.  I moved out in 89.


----------



## Modelmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

I live near Rand and Dundee right now.  It's a nice neighborhood, quiet yet close to everything


----------



## Tanner (Apr 6, 2008)

We lived in those apartment buildings south of the Home Depot off Rand.  When we moved there, the Home Depot was a field.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome Kris, if you are ever down near Sugar Grove let me know.
Nice darts.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Kris,
Nice darts.  I've made three sets so far... 1 in ebony that I sold at a local market last year, one in deer antler that I still have and a set for my daughter in cocobolo... I liked the cocobolo best.




I actually won the one and only dart tournament I entered... I was at a British Caledonia Airlines party at the H&H Ranch country club at IAH.. I only went for the beer and got talked into playing in the tournament... lots of beer helped.. I still have the little trophy cup.


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice work.  How close are they in weight?  Some of the guys I used to throw with made their own darts and would get them to within 1/10 of a gram of each other.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 7, 2008)

Those are very nice. I need to make me a set. I used to be pretty good. Don't play much anymore, even though I have a board at my house.


----------



## Modelmaker (Apr 7, 2008)

According to my grams scale they are within a gram of each other. I'll get to see how well they throw hopefully this upcoming weekend.

I'll definitely be making more darts, as a matter of fact I just ordered the 2BA tap  and I'm going to turn my own hardware so I can get even more custom with my own designs


----------



## biggoat (Apr 22, 2008)

Those are sweet looking! I have also made some darts recently but I can not seem to get the weight correct or something. They don't seem to fly straight they wobble a lot. So I have stopped turning darts.


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice.  I made a set for my brother-in-law out of whitetail antler.  Everybody in his league wanted a set until they found out how much I'd charge.

I've weighted PSI kit darts up to 19g, but that took every last bit of lead I could put in the tube, including a bullet (I ran out of lead wool).  I find that 18g is a more reasonable maximum weight.

I was a bit surprised to find that every darts player I asked reversed the point and flights (so that the pointed brass end was at the point and the ribbed brass end at the shaft).

If your darts come out unbalanced, it might be because the lead weight is not evenly distributed radially.  Try packing in a little bit of lead (into the point end of the tube) at a time.  You might also need to glue it in place when you've reached the target weight.  I also measure on a reloding scale (accurate to 1/70,000 lb), so the set is pretty darn close in weight.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 1, 2008)

Modelmaker said:


> As an avid dart player, I had to make a set for myself
> 
> Here is a set of darts made out of Black Walnut


Hi Kris; I'm just about to embark on turning a set of darts from Wenge.

Would you mind giving me your dimensions at the fattest part as well as the thinnest part? Thanks so much!

Anyone else here feel free to pop in an answer. I'll be turning the stock round while I wait.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 1, 2008)

Mack,

I don't throw darts myself, but everybody I know who does wants darts as narrow as possible.  Wider darts make tight groups harder.  Although the traditional shape is pretty, serious competitors prefer bushing-to-bushing.

Then again, serious competitors will probably buy solid titanium barrels for their darts anyway.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 1, 2008)

Mack,
I turn mine b to b... same arguement as Eric...  I think key to most dart players is the weight... I try to make sure they all weight the same.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 3, 2008)

Sylvanite said:


> Nice.  I made a set for my brother-in-law out of whitetail antler.  Everybody in his league wanted a set until they found out how much I'd charge.
> 
> I've weighted PSI kit darts up to 19g, but that took every last bit of lead I could put in the tube, including a bullet (I ran out of lead wool).  I find that 18g is a more reasonable maximum weight.
> 
> ...



Eric,
I made a set from fallow deer antler, a PSI set and forgot to put the weights in the tube... like falling into the preverbial bucket of .... and then smelling like a rose, they all turned out to be right at 19 grams each without the weight.  The two sets I made from wood, I had to weight and then did a couple of drops of medium CA to hold the lead wool in place.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 6, 2008)

I have recently seen the darts kits. How new are those? And How much could a set be sold for? Understandably depends on wood species too. But this could be a new porject for me.

Would you say $40.00 would be to high priced to sell? Just curious.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 6, 2008)

gothycdesigns said:


> > I have recently seen the darts kits. How new are those?
> 
> 
> Hi Ray; I have no idea how old these kits might be.
> ...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 11, 2008)

gothycdesigns said:


> I have recently seen the darts kits. How new are those? And How much could a set be sold for? Understandably depends on wood species too. But this could be a new porject for me.
> 
> Would you say $40.00 would be to high priced to sell? Just curious.



I sold my first set to a local promoter about 2 years ago for $90.  That set I made from ebony.  

I also had an inquiry last week about a set of custom darts that I quoted at $75 per set.. two sets, but guess I was too high... the inquiry never came back.


----------

